# New Zealand in December/January



## Kurt Brown (Oct 26, 2009)

Returning to NZ for the first time since we lived there in the '70s.  Mid-December to mid-January.  Will only be using part-weeks at various resorts (we hope) around Auckland, Bay of Islands, Queenstown.  [Will any other Tuggers be there?]

[I'm sorry, but this kind of offer isn't permitted in the forums.-DeniseM Moderator]


----------

